

Show HN: SaaSaholics.com - A forum for SaaS builders (and a contest) - dchuk

Hey Guys,<p>I set this up a while ago and have tried a variety of things to get it really kicked into gear, and this is my newest attempt. The forum is meant as a community for anyone involved in startups and specifically SaaS based systems (Software as a Service).<p>I know, why a forum when we have HN? My opinion is because HN is inherently temporal/trend based, whereas a forum can maintain conversations that last months (or even years sometimes). As participation grows in a forum, it only becomes more valuable to both newcomers and veterans alike. So I see SaaSaholics.com being in a symbiotic relationship with something like HN, where HN facilitates trending topics and fresh information and a forum helps for networking and long term conversations.<p>Additionally, I've setup a contest for the first 5 users to reach 100 posts at the forum. The winners will receive a free lifetime account to my SEO Competition Analysis Tool, serpIQ.com. The details of the contest can be viewed here: http://www.saasaholics.com/thread-let-s-kick-this-place-into-gear?pid=337#pid337<p>I'd love for everyone to check out the forum and participate if interested. Thanks guys!
======
dchuk
Just for due dilligence, here are the clickable links:

Forum: <http://www.saasaholics.com> Contest:
[http://www.saasaholics.com/thread-let-s-kick-this-place-
into...](http://www.saasaholics.com/thread-let-s-kick-this-place-into-
gear?pid=337#pid337)

------
donniefitz2
I've been on SaaSaholics for a few weeks and it has potential.

~~~
dchuk
Hey Donnie, thanks for poppin up here! I agree, I'm going to try and dump in a
lot of content and new threads there over the next few days to keep things
moving forward. Hope to see you around there soon!

------
n3rdlife
great stuff !

